# Water Changes in 10 Gallon....



## *Brooke* (Aug 18, 2005)

I will be setting up my 10 gallon aquarium at the end of the week. I purchased a small gravel vacuum the other day at the fish store.

What is the optimum schedule for water changes for a 10 gallon tank?!? I'm really able to do it as often as needed. I do know that you should never replace more than 25% of the water at a time...

Thanks guys! You've been VERY helpful! :smile:

:fish: 
Brooke


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Brooke, Best is 10-20% a week to keep your fish in optium condition, and to have your water clear.

MP


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

and make sure you get under the decor too there is alyaws stuff under there.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I have been changing 35-40% of the water on all my tanks weekly for years with no ill effects. On discus and fry tanks the changes are done more often.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I think 10-20% a week is sufficient to keep your fish healthy unless you've got a very high fish load or very messy or sensetive fish. However, as long as the water is:

* declorinated
* about the same temperature as the temp in your tank
* the same pH as the water in your tank

you can change as much as you like without stressing the fish.

The first two aren't too hard to take care of. For the pH to be the same, first you need degassed water: the dissolved gasses in tap water change the pH. I let the water sit in buckets for about 24 hours before doing the water change. Also, you shouldn't have too much in the way of pH-altering things in the tank, like peat or driftwood (which being pH down) or crushed coral or cuttlebones (which bring pH up). If you have alot of pH-altering stuff in the tank, then likely your tank water will be a different pH from degassed tap water, so changing too much water is a bad idea.

Also, this is important: if you go too long between water changes, the stuff that slowly accumulates in your tank (especially nitrates) can alter the water chemistry sufficiently that a big (or even a medium sized) water change will shock the fish. So it's important to keep up with the weekly water changes. Then if something goes terribly wrong and you need to do a big water change, your tank water won't have drifted too far from the chemistry of your tap water, so the fish will be fine with it.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Myra, dont really need to worry about that so much, i have been doing water changes with python on 10g-55g's right out right in no problems if her ph levels are above 8.0 then more then likely are 8.0 or so right from tap as is and shouldnt have to worry about that problem..


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I know you can use a python to do water changes with water straight from the tap (presumably adding dechlorinator as the new water comes in), but this is for smallish water changes, like the 10-20% a week you mentioned. But you woudn't use this method to do a BIG water change (like more than 50% of the water) would you? That's just the point I was making. If you have your water change water well matched to your tank water, you can change as much as you like. If you're using water straight from the tap (with dechlorinator added, of course) you can't change too much water at once.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Depending on setup and fish correct, with cichlids(african) & pleco's, we do 50% all the time with the python to trigger spawning and to prepare for shipping, with no ill effects smallest tank with 50% water changes is a 10g largest being 50g. Adding dechlorinate while putting water back in. No need to have prepared water unless your alter it with different PH levels/TDS, etc..


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

A side note: In the winter times those who live in small apt. complex's or homes it is indeed a good idea to have prepared water aside as microbubbles become a problem with the cold weather, and if you have chlormaines needs to sit also, if you don't know if you have chlormaines call you water treatment plant in town to see if they use it most dont but some do..


----------

